# Molly is at the spa this morning



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Took Molly in this morning at 9:30am for her spa day at the groomers. This will be her second full haircut. The girl did a really good job last time so we told her to do the same thing. It's 7 weeks today since her last haircut. Her body wasn't too long yet but her head was getting out of control couldn't see her little eyes anymore. She walked in there all happy and greeted everyone........I was thinking she might not want to go in but she just seems to love everything

Will post pics of her new poo doo later when we pick her up

Can't believe she is 9 months old today


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy birthday Molly, enjoy your pampering , looking forward to seeing how gorgeous you look xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Can't wait to see pictures of miss molly pocket!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am dying for pictures of beautiful Molly. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Coming soon.........she isn't back yet it's been 5 hours now  She is probably being a little brat ha!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Coming soon.........she isn't back yet it's been 5 hours now  She is probably being a little brat ha!


I use to think that but more that I do the grooming I have s while new perspective. It takes a long time. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well Molly is finally home they called us to pick her up at 3:30pm so she was there since 9am. She seemed a little stressted when we got her but the girl said she did a lot better than last time They took her out for a pee but she didn't want to do anything so she held it since 9am she is such a good girl. When I took her out from the salon she had a huge pee and a poo

The first picture is her this morning before and the rest are of her haircut and fancy bows etc........she doesn't like that fancy stuff so she sulked at one point so took them off her.

Her face is kind of short but it grows fast at least I can see her eyes now. Her chin is wet cause she drank half a bowl of water when she got back


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A few more I am sure in a few days her face and ears will look better last time this happened too. Guess I was used to her shaggy face!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe Molly pocket looks gorgeous


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Awe Molly pocket looks gorgeous



Thanks Amanda She looks even more like a "Molly Pocket" now ha!! So tiny!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They did a fantastic job! She looks beautiful. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She has finally relaxed a bit after her spa day I think! She is not into that glammed up look ha! She has a lot more brown on her paws this time. I wonder if it will stay that way or get browner. She is 9 months so don't know if she will change much more? I missed my puppy today


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> She has finally relaxed a bit after her spa day I think! She is not into that glammed up look ha! She has a lot more brown on her paws this time. I wonder if it will stay that way or get browner. She is 9 months so don't know if she will change much more? I missed my puppy today


Poor Molly. The brown itself may change over time. She rely does look terrific. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

She looks beautiful!

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Poor Molly. The brown itself may change over time. She rely does look terrific.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Ya I felt bad for her being there for 6 hours. When she got home she drank half a bowl of water not sure if they gave her some there or not? It was very hot today so I am sure they took good care of her. She is ok now but very tired I guess it's stressful for her to be gone that long. She is more exhausted than if she had gone for a long walk!

I don't mind the brown it makes her different I just don't want her head to turn white I love her chocolate head! Will see you never know with a poo


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks gorgeous xx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She looks lovely. I'm sure she enjoyed the pampering.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The day after the haircut ha!! This one made me laugh looks like she has a huge head and a tiny body Poor little thing I hope she knows i'm not making fun


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I love Molly's eyes, so big and expressive.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Molly you are looking great!


----------

